# Is this the famous male headbanging??



## Poekiej (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi ppl,

Still having my doubts about Rocky's sex, but please have a look at this short movie I just made..Is this the famous male headbanging and could this be a sign that he's male?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtaQ2rq3--E

Thanks!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

is his beak hitting the perch? when mister does it (woodpecking lol) he taps the surface repeatedly in quick succession with his beak. and then looks up at me with this 'ha!' kind of face lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It does look like male from my point of view


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes you do indeed have one of those wild and crazy head bangers. lol It's so cute when they do that and my budgies will also do the same thing. I've never seen my girls head bang though so I'm guessing that it's a boy thing.


----------



## Poekiej (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol, they funny birds!
I had one before in the Netherlands and he always used to do it.
Now this one starts it too, very cute!
Just hope so much that it's a "he"...
I want him to talk and sing just like my other one did, but will have to see what happens!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Woodstock does the same thing. He sits on the bottom of his cage and taps, taps, taps the side of his tray. And he makes soft chirpies while head banging. He seems at peace.


----------



## Kiah09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to a boys world  My Teddy is famous for this on anything he can. Friends and family will find it quite entertaining.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes he is definately a boy


----------

